# Wilfa Svart Classic



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the Wilfa Classic? https://www.wilfa.co.uk/product/kitchen/classic-plus/

Similar to the Moccamaster and slightly lower price point. They appear to do half decent grinders too.


----------

